# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  وضعیت تحصیلی ثبت نام کنکور رو چی بزنم ؟

## sami7

سلام دوستان 

امسال سال سوم هست میخام کنکور بدم پیام نور ثبت نام کردم و میخام سال اینده انصراف بدم

وضعیت تحصیلی موقه ثبت نام کنکور رو چی بزنم ؟

دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه هستم ؟

----------


## meti9696

سلام دوستان عزیز خسته نباشید 

بنده هم مشکل همین دوستمون رو دارم 

سال سوم هست و پیام نور هستم 

وضعیت تحصیلی در آموزش عالی رو چی بزنم ؟ 



طبق دفترچه هم تا موقع قبولی در کنکور 96 و قبل از ثبت نام در دانشگاه جدید میتونم ثبت نام کنم یعنی الان نیازی به انصرف ندارم ! 

اگر دانشجوی انصرافی بزنم که هنوز من انصراف ندادم 

اگه روزانه بزنم ارور میده که باید تا تاریخ 12/1 انصراف داده باشی 

چی بزنم خلاصه ، گیر کردم ، کمک کنید  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## rivalsmehrdad

دانشجوی غیر روزانه باید بزنید

----------

